# Paul Dalton Modesta Private Label



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Just got word that Modesta are releasing a new Private Label Paul Dalton product. 
My impression is that it will be incredible. 

No proper news that I can find yet but what a boss Paul Dalton is. King of Detailing hey!
Fancy having all these branded products and anything he uses gets so much rep its unreal. 

Well see what's next...


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

I'ts crazy what pies he has his fingers in....



Fair doos though, he's got himself where every detailer would love to be


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

is this the antiques road show


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It says Paul dalton 

It must be good

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> It says Paul dalton
> 
> It must be good
> 
> :tumbleweed:


Explain


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Who's Paul Dalton???


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Found out a snippet of info:

"This is Modestas new flagship coating, doesn't get any better than this This is a lot harder than 9h, VOC free, and insane durability like nothing else in the world".


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

sistersvisions said:


> Who's Paul Dalton???


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Said it once, will say it again. It's waaaay overhyped when I see PD's name. He just promotes the thing he gets paid the most for ( this I understand), and that is THE ONLY good product on the market... Untill the next guy pays him...
1 month ago, Big News: Modesta won't be sold to the recreational detailer...
Now, PD lanches "his private label" of modesta, and OMG, it's available to the recreational detailer... Pure marketing hype


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

IBTL. 

Etc.


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Blackmondie said:


> it's available to the recreational detailer...


I may have overlooked but didn't see if it was available to any consumer. Is that what the latest is?
If so have you any news on who will be stocking it then?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have little knowledge of Paul Dalton, but it does make me burst out laughing when I see mass produced products with a "_Private Label_" tag.

Its either produced in small amounts for selected customers

Or its not.

Its like Tesco selling a T-shirt that says "Limited Edition"....


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Have a look on Modesta Europe's facebook page buddy...been splashed all over there.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Otto said:


> I may have overlooked but didn't see if it was available to any consumer. Is that what the latest is?
> If so have you any news on who will be stocking it then?


When they put it on their facebook and say you can get yours soon, I kind off assume it is... Not only pro's who follow that...


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

If you bottled a fart and said it was paul daltons people would climb over you to buy it.
But fair play to the bloke we would all love to be in his shoes


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Blackmondie said:


> When they put it on their facebook and say you can get yours soon, I kind off assume it is... Not only pro's who follow that...


I see what you mean. I was thinking it might be more of a Crystal Serum type thing where it's made exclusive and people are itching to go and pay a lot of money to get it applied.

I guess we'll know soon enough.


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Toto said:


> If you bottled a fart and said it was paul daltons people would climb over you to buy it.
> But fair play to the bloke we would all love to be in his shoes


So true.

There seems to be a lot of Paul Dalton Hostility on here....
He seems to get a hard time for having done really well...


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Best not dig up the past....
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=163598&highlight=lucy&page=3


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't get the hostility either tbh...the guys loves what he does and is good, if not the best, at what he does.

What happens when someone is at the top of their game? They get offers to use products and put their names towards them, Christ, just look at footballers we all seem to adore so much! They score a few goals and they're getting offered millions to wear some flashy boots.

Good on the guy and if it earns him some extra cash then bonus! I've no problem with people that burst their behind to be good at their job and he always seems to be working.


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

V3nom said:


> I don't get the hostility either tbh...the guys loves what he does and is good, if not the best, at what he does.
> 
> What happens when someone is at the top of their game? They get offers to use products and put their names towards them, Christ, just look at footballers we all seem to adore so much! They score a few goals and they're getting offered millions to wear some flashy boots.
> 
> Good on the guy and if it earns him some extra cash then bonus! I've no problem with people that burst their behind to be good at their job and he always seems to be working.


Well said.

I have massive respect for him. If you detail professionally then your intention is to make money or you would do it for cost surely.

I'm sure Paul dosn't put a gun to peoples head a say, "Pay me £6,000 to detail your car or else"


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

Blackmondie said:


> Said it once, will say it again. It's waaaay overhyped when I see PD's name. He just promotes the thing he gets paid the most for ( this I understand), and that is THE ONLY good product on the market... Untill the next guy pays him...
> 1 month ago, Big News: Modesta won't be sold to the recreational detailer...
> Now, PD lanches "his private label" of modesta, and OMG, it's available to the recreational detailer... Pure marketing hype


I have often thought that Blackmondie, In his early vids he was pretty much like any other professional detailer making a living.

Then and its only my opinion, well he went a bit corporate, with 3M, then Flex and Rupes.

However there is no denying that the boy is talented and business savvy at the same time. Who would not take maximise their potential if they have the talent to do so?

PyRo


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Otto said:


> Explain


Having his name on an item isn't gonna have any more chance of getting used by me than any other persons name

It's just over priced and over hyped because of him

Look at crystal rock for instance


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Where can I buy those cups?
I must need them


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

What's the back story here, I have no idea what's going on?


----------



## WelshDub (Dec 9, 2012)

Who is this? And what has someone called Lucy got to do with him?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

WelshDub said:


> Who is this? And what has someone called Lucy got to do with him?


I know who he is but I wanted to know what this controversy is? And the Lucy thing


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Who is Lucy?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

V3nom said:


> I don't get the hostility either tbh...the guys loves what he does and is good, if not the best, at what he does.
> 
> What happens when someone is at the top of their game? They get offers to use products and put their names towards them, Christ, just look at footballers we all seem to adore so much! They score a few goals and they're getting offered millions to wear some flashy boots.
> 
> Good on the guy and if it earns him some extra cash then bonus! I've no problem with people that burst their behind to be good at their job and he always seems to be working.


I struggle to see how what Paul Dalton does differs from any other quality professional detailer.

PD just throws his fingers in whichever pie has the most payout.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Lucy :lol: those were the days, i miss them

To all the haters, i DO understand. As long as you hate for the correct reasons, and not through bitterness for someone excelling and doing well for themselves. His image, the ones his customers and or Facebook followers see is hard earned and well paid for, something we can only admire and perhaps aspire to. He was one of the first, if not THE first to make detailing a "thing" that normal people were wowed by and we all benefit from that

To the others, names mean NOTHING. This may well be the best thing in the world ever, but will have nothing to do with someone having their name on the side, thats simply a money thing.

Paul really should get the respect he deserves, based on his own merit, and nothing more. The new product the same. I would not normally post on threads about other detailers that can and probably will take a sinister tone, but i see lots on forums and pages thats unreasonably negative, i also see a lot that is ridiculous butt licking with no knowledge of past history by people who know no better so wanted to bring some balance to the table


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Probably not my place to say but the guy is a marketing lever. 
He may have his name on products and gets people buying anything touches but truth be told we all know what we like to use product wise but does that mean he thinks the products with his name on are that good.

It's money in his pocket


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> I struggle to see how what Paul Dalton does differs from any other quality professional detailer.
> 
> PD just throws his fingers in whichever pie has the most payout.


I never said he was any different from any other detailer.

All I'm saying is fair play to him, he's good at what he does and he's making a bit extra from endorsing certain products. I'm sure if other pros got approached with a nice wee offer they would take it


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Otto said:


> Well said.
> 
> I have massive respect for him. If you detail professionally then your intention is to make money or you would do it for cost surely.
> 
> I'm sure Paul dosn't put a gun to peoples head a say, "Pay me £6,000 to detail your car or else"


Exactly, yes some of the hype is a bit much but again fair play to Paul for getting where he is today and hope he keeps it up.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

V3nom said:


> I never said he was any different from any other detailer.
> 
> All I'm saying is fair play to him, he's good at what he does and he's making a bit extra from endorsing certain products. I'm sure if other pros got approached with a nice wee offer they would take it


Not it was a complete back track on what he has previously said.

Also.

"the rupes machine polisher is the best polisher ever you can do the same correction in half the time"

okay so did you half your prices too? NOPE dont think so :lol:

He's a good detailer undoubtedly. And a great marketing tool. But in selling out (multiple times) imo you lose your roots and become just a figure head for some hobbyist detailers to aspire to and more of a cash cow than what detailing is about (In my opinion of course).


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

asonda said:


> What's the back story here, I have no idea what's going on?


It seems to be that Modesta coatings were pro detailers only, then because Paul uses them and possibly suggested a mutual beneficial venture, it seems he is getting a signature range and it will be available to anyone to buy.
This has brought out the usual response from some whenever his name is mentioned.

Thats the short version and i'm not joining in the debate, others are better placed than i to discuss that.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

We still haven't established where Lucy is ??


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

i have also a coating with my name on it ... .. ingredients are from Mars,Venus and Neptune .. But it will not be available in Earth ..

Iam joking of course


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Thing that annoys me about him is if you read his Facebook posts regarding Modesta, Rupes etc he states quite clearly that he doesn't get paid for using or publicising their products. 

If he was to man up and come out and say "Ok fine I get paid to use this stuff BUT it is still quality" then I for one would have a lot more respect for him


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

B0DSKI said:


> Thing that annoys me about him is if you read his Facebook posts regarding Modesta, Rupes etc he states quite clearly that he doesn't get paid for using or publicising their products.
> 
> If he was to man up and come out and say "Ok fine I get paid to use this stuff BUT it is still quality" then I for one would have a lot more respect for him


I think in the case of Rupes he might not actually get paid to use it, he just thinks it is the best available option, and i think he never used to get paid for Modesta but that seems to have changed. To be fair to Paul though, he hasn't posted much in here for quite some time.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I can't see how you would prefer a Rupes (which is basically a DAS 6 with an offset spindle) over a Rotary. It's not even a Forced Drive DA like a Flex VRG it's still clutched like a DAS 6.... 

I am not saying there isn't a need for it - Softer paints or more delicate finishes absolutely it's easier to refine with a decent dual action but for the money, you can buy a decent Flex and a DAS 6 Pro.... Okay it is smoother and of a higher build quality, but it's still a vibration fest - and to claim it's some revolutionary product which cuts the time you need to detail "IN HALF" lol then obviously he is either being paid or getting lots of "free" stuff. Which equates in my book to being paid.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Who is lucy??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

First read this.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=56700

Then this.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=26204512

then this.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=595601&postcount=166

two and two together. :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> First read this.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=56700
> 
> ...


The second link doesn't actually work.

I'm really confused on this matter as it is way before my time, but I've seen a few threads about him before.

Reading the first link, that thread is almost 7 years old and it seems the joke and bashing of the guy has run thin even back then.

The guy seems very confident and seems to have a way of generating business for himself. Loads of individuals and companies on here do the very same with far less success.

I'd bet they'd all want to be as popular as this guy seems to be though. Although everyone keeps referring to him as popular, but then slagging him off.

Personally i do find it a bit odd that so many people are swarming around him for so long.

No such thing as bad publicity as they say though.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Maybe he meant this one:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=590134#post590134


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

This Lucy thing is ridiculous. For him to sign up to post that makes him even more less credible than he already is.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Shug said:


> Maybe he meant this one:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=590134#post590134


Thank you.
The second link was search results for Lucy's posts. :buffer::argie:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Kerr said:


> <snip>


If you actually read into what went on then you would perhaps understand more.

Being popular doesn't make you a nice person.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> If you actually read into what went on then you would perhaps understand more.
> 
> Being popular doesn't make you a nice person.


Enlighten me and everyone else please. I'm sure most of us are equally confused and now intrigued with the amount of attention, hints and suggestions that are being made.

All the other threads go the exact same way. They all keep making suggestions that something has gone on, but nobody actually wants to say anything, or as it might be, haven't actually got much to back up their little suggestions.

As far as I can see from those posts, all I can see is him slating one companies products under a false account.

When I read all the comments about Lucy, I did actually think there was going to be a good story behind it. Not someone with 5 negative posts about one company.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

*Paul Dalton Private Label*

Not for us amateurs!

What the hell is going on. If I want to put a coating on...I'm responsible for its application and as long as I follow the manufacturers guidelines there shouldn't be an issue. 
There does seem to be a growing number of companies that are releasing new products, but solely for professional detailers.

Does this annoy anyone else or am I the only one?

Richard


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

It's the exclusivity though, certain customers like it so it forces them to the pro detailer giving a possible revenue stream to get back they're thousands or tens of thousands paid to the manufacturer to be an authorised dealer/detailer


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

It's not unusual to find certain products or ranges in other markets that are restricted to authorised resellers/agents, it is certainly the case with many of the brands I deal with in my business too. So the fact that it happens in the detailing world certainly does not surprise me either.


----------

